# Kernel upgrade failed

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi,

I'm trying to upgrade the kernel from 3.12 to 4.1.

I configured the kernel (manually) carefully moving the configuration from my old kernel to the new one.

The kernel and the modules were built fine. I installed the new kernel and added new configuration to grub, then rebooted.

Unfortunately the kernel produced kernel panic.

What is the best way to fix this? Unfortunately the messages on the screen disappear and I don't see the actual panic message...

Here are the messages I see on the screen:

```

native_smp_send_reschedule+0x59

trigger_load_balance+0x13

scheduler_tick+0x9f

update_process_times+0x55

tick_sched_handle.isra.16+0x30

tick_sched_timer+0x46

__run_hrtimer+0x69

? tick_sched_handle.isra.16+0x40

hrtimer_interrupt+0xeb

local_apic_timer_interrupt+0x37

smp_apic_timer_interrupt+0x3c

apic_timer_interrupt+0x6b

? panic+0x18a

? panic+0x186

mount_block_root+0x1f6

? do_signal+0x540

mount_root+0x31

prepare_namespace+0x138

kernel_init_freeable+0x1be

? rest_init+0x80

kernel_init+0x9

ret_from_fork+0x42

? rest_init+0x80

---[ end trace ]---

```

Do I have to have a full trace, i.e. dig up the CD and get the log? Or this is enough?

I can also boot into the old kernel and post whatever info there is.

Thank you.

----------

## eccerr0r

Looks like the kernel cant find root filesystem, doublecheck your kernel options for filesystems and storage host adapter drivers.  Maybe the disk enumeration changed and you need a different root= ... 

Might be able to guess what went wrong, it doesn't look too serious.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

eccerr0r,

Here is the new config.

And here is the old config.

See anything different?

I know FS are good - I checked both ext2 and ext3. Not sure about the HDD though - I think I checked an appropriate option.

Thank you.

----------

## krinn

CONFIG_PATA_AMD=y

It's impossible to say without infos, but like eccerr0r said, disk enumeration changed might be culprit.

And this option is enough for that, if you need pata_amd support and keep booting like before, switch it to a module.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

krinn,

Changing it to 'M' didn't help.

I guess I need to boot from the CD and get the complete backtrace from the kernel panic...

Thank you.

----------

## eccerr0r

This was removed:

CONFIG_SATA_PMP

Now I don't know how your machine is set up but if you had your root filesystem on a multiplier...

hmm.  Maybe something weird really is going on here...

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

eccerr0r,

I don't really need this.

But I turn it on and it didn't help.

And no, I don't have the root on the multiplier.

Thank you.

----------

## eccerr0r

Well, what hardware do you have/how is your machine set up?

Did you happen to change your BIOS settings as well?

So you do have a multiplier?

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

eccer0r,

Here is my "lspci -v" output from the old kernel.

The machine is "Acer Aspire 52583-8Z6641 laptop" No BIOS changes were made And there is no multiplier.

It is dual-boot laptop with Win 7 that I'm rying to upgrade to GNOME 3 with the help of dantrell and people around.

I was hoping that after I upgrade the kernel everything will work. The reason for that is the udev - I think some udev version are compatible with some specific kernel version. And my old kernel is too old.

Thank you.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

I try to boot up in Windows and get the dmesg file.

However it looks like the dmesg was not updated and it has a successful boot log from my old kernel.

So, where is kernel panic backtrace is stored?

Thank you.

----------

## eccerr0r

I was wondering how you were going to get a dmesg trace, really the only way is serial console.

What you could do instead is try to use genkernel and make an initramfs.  The initramfs root should always work and dropping to the shell will give even more clues as to what got detected and what didn't. 

Another possibility is perhaps using rootdelay=xxx will give some hints before it dies.  Still can't dump a trace this way.

I'm still running a 3.18 kernel with the latest udev, I don't recall any changes that were required for udev other than some specific options.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

eccerr0r,

Is there a way to pass a screen size to the bootloader kernel command?

I still have an old grub there and don't plan to upgrade this one to grub 2.

Because if it is I can just increase the size of the monitor and see what the kernel complain about.

Maybe try a framebuffer somewhere...

Thank you.

----------

## Hu

If you can get the kernel to go to the high resolution graphics-based text console, rather than the classic text mode console, you can get extra lines of display that way.  Otherwise, try one of the solutions that eccerr0r suggested above.  Your choice of bootloader should not matter here.

----------

## eccerr0r

Googling for your laptop results in no immediate hits... is it a one of a kind unit?

Assuming the Radeon 6310 (PALM) driver works with your laptop, you should be able to build the kernel with CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=Y instead of M, and hopefully it will pick a higher resolution and smaller text font.  Having it as modules will delay going into graphics mode until after root is mounted, which is the problem that needs to be solved...

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

eccerror,

No it is not. It is Acer Aspire I bought.

I will try to do that and also see if turning boot logo helps.

Thank you.

----------

## eccerr0r

One would think Acer Aspires are common but searching for "Acer Aspire 52583-8Z6641 laptop" returns this thread as the top hit :-)

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

eccerr0r,

Here is my google search.  :Wink: 

Thank you.

----------

## eccerr0r

The originally posted 52583 and now the corrected 5253 are very different...  No wonder...

Looks like your screen should be 1366×768 which is a very common screen size.  It should VESA detect and give you the small text if FBCON is enabled (whether by KMS or not).  Preferably through KMS so the OSS drivers can do X for you.

----------

## n05ph3r42

TIP: You can try to do as described here: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Kernel_Crash_Dumps

----------

## eccerr0r

Is it possible to use this when the working kernel = 3.18 and no versions of 4.1 boot to a command line (i.e. will it work with two versions of the kernel)?  Does the broken 4.1 kernel need to get to a command line to get the dump or can it be extracted with just 3.18?

The issue is that the 4.1 kernel doesn't mount root, so no command line is available...

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi, guys,

Sorry for the late reply.

First, sorry for the noise. That was a typo in the grub.conf. I copy/pasted the configuration and when changing it made a typo.

It is booting up now.

Second, I made a change to kernel configuration - I tried to set up a DRM as a "compile-in" option and not a module.

2 observations:

1. The resolution on the boot didn't change at all. Even after the udev had been loaded and the boot events had been processed. It ws still booting on the standard terminal resolution.

2. Trying to run "startx" I got following:

```

(II) [KMS] drm report modesetting isn't supported

(EE) Fatal server error

(EE) no screen found

```

I will try to rebuild the kernel with the DRM built as a module and see what happens. But the first message is troublesome.

Thank you.

----------

## eccerr0r

Make sure you didn't specify "user mode setting" though I would think it should override it.  

Did radeon get detected in dmesg ?  It should have changed modes during boot after it detected your chip.  However I don't recall the behavior if you set usermode setting, it may not switch modes if you have UMS turned on...

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

eccerr0r,

I rebuilt the kernel with "DRM=M" and now the resolution changes after the udev loads and processes the events.

But the X/GNOME still does not want to start...

Here is the dmesg from the kernel-4.1.15.

Thank you.

----------

## eccerr0r

Looks like the drm initialize, now we need to look at the Xorg log at /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see why X didn't like it.  So no "Sad face" screen from GDM?  Are you using GDM?

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

eccerr0r,

Here is the xorg.log file.

And here is the result of the "startx" command from the terminal.

Thank you.

----------

## eccerr0r

Might want to open a new thread, this looks like a Gnome issue now.  Looks like the X server is starting and then dying because all clients ended.  There are so many errors here, some of which seems to point at logind/systemd not being run, so depending on what your setup is will point to the right way to go for next steps...

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

OK, thx.

----------

